# 2009 New Years Day Race at Tri-State Hobbies



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Make plans to attend our New Years day race. Foam and rubber sedan racing, 12th scale and the growing class of Vintage cars. 

BSR will be introducing our New Spec Foam Sedan Tire. Our 17.5 foam sedan class will be handout tire class. You will recieve one set of tires with your entry fee of $20.00. Don't ask me what the compound is right now, just show up and race them. I am making an attempt to return some sanity to sedan racing.

All other classes will be normal race fee's.

Doors will open at 10:00am and racing will begin at 2:00pm.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Looks like *this* is the place to be to start the New Year out racing wise. Hope to see most of the locals and a few out-of-towners Thursday.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Thinking about making the trip for Mi, need more information on this race.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

try this link for more info
http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/262141-2009-new-years-day-race-tri-state-hobbies.html


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time, thank you for the link.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Wed New Years Eve we will have regular hours and our normal mid-week race starting at 6:30. Track should be well grooved up for the New Years day race.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I am from Michigan and I need directions on how to get to the track for the New Years day race. Thank you Willie


----------

